# Sleep and Dreams > Sleep and Health >  >  TempleGuard's sleep schedule

## TempleGuard

Well i've read for the Uberman's sleep shedule a while and i pretty much liked it, but as for everyone else it doesnt fit my lifestyle.. So when i was checking the forum i saw the kromoh's sleep shedule and then did some research on that everyman's sleep shedule and i liked it. So i will adopt it and keep a journal (pretty much for myself).
So i'll do it this way -

Core : 4-7 h
nap 1  15.20-15.40 h
nap 2  19 - 19.20 h
nap 3   23.10 - 23.30 h

Now is *6 October 2007*
I hope it will work i am starting doing it in 3 hours and 25 minutes (then it will be my first core). 
I am pretty sleepy now, cuz i had a shedule on my own in which i got to bed every day at 22.40-22.50 (now is 00:36), but there was nights before in which i didnt slept, so it wont be so hard for me to fit in it (i hope...) . If this works i could try to do the Uberman in the summer. (I dont know much other shedules..). I was just told that i will work tommorw (well help is probably more acqurate), so probably it will be hard with only 3 hours of sleep. I will keep you posted.

----------


## Kromoh

Hey TempleGuard, goodluck on your endeavours! If you feel the need to, have some coke: it does miracles. Just remember how worthy some extra hours are, personal experience.

It's good to have a polyphasic brother to share experiences with  :vicious:  Don't forget to visit me on my journal here and then  :tongue2: 

By the way: find some ways not to get bored if you don't yet know what to do with the extra time. Otherwise you could easily fall asleep, maybe even without noticing.

----------


## TempleGuard

Yeah, i will visit your journal. It is easier to be done when you can read what will happen the next day.  :smiley:  Coke - thanks for the advice, i will buy some. And i have like a lot of movies and tv episodes set to be watched. Some other stuff. Chatting with friends which moved to the other side of the globe. Bonus hours - always good. I only hope i wont be oversleeping, cuz of the alarms, but only the time will tell.  ::D:

----------


## TempleGuard

*Saturday, 6 October 2007*
I just had my first core. I feel normal, not sleepy, not nothing. And i am not sure if i slept all the time. I even got up without the alarm. Pretty much i am fine by now. If things keep that way, than this is good.  ::D:  .

----------


## TempleGuard

*Saturday, 6 October 2007* _19:40_
The first nap went terible - i couldnt get myself to sleep.. And when i did, my alarm wake me, so i slept for few minutes. The second nap (before 20 minutes) i slept for at least 10 minutes. And i feel tired now, but it is not hard.  ::D:  . I am almost 90&#37; sure that the second day it would be harder.

----------


## TempleGuard

*Sunday, 7 October 2007* _00:00_
I had my 3rd nap, it went better (i think). So i got to a full cycle. Now i am polyphasic for a full cycle. It is good, but i feel a bit tired.

----------


## TempleGuard

*Sunday, 7 October 2007* _07:13_

I had my core, and now i feel like shit.. But the good thing is that i can recall having dreams  :tongue2:

----------


## TempleGuard

*Sunday, 7 October 2007* _15:50_
I had my first nap of this day (my second day). It felt well, but i am still not getting em right (may be my body will adapt to them slower). The fucky thing is that i am sick or something like that. My stomach is fucked up (i think it is from before doing this), and today when being in a car for 30 minutes i felt pretty sick. I am not sure if it was, cuz of the polyphasic sleep, but i am still warning you - better dont go on long journeys with car when you are in the first days of adapting.. The good thing is that the nap pretty much made me better.

----------


## TempleGuard

*Sunday, 7 October 2007* _23:35_
Well i couldnt do the second nap, but i did the third. I dont feel verry nice, I was even thinking of stoping the pollyphasic sleep, but i still wont.

----------


## TempleGuard

*Monday, 8 October 2007* _08:03_
I've overslept... My mom is against me sleeping such a small amaunt, so she stopped my alarm + i get to bed earlier..  I've slept for 4 hours and 15 minutes..  :Sad:

----------


## Kromoh

Hey there  ::D: 

Yeah, I had trouble fallign asleep at the beggining. But i didn't reserve myself more time to sleep though|: it was an extra reinforcement to sleep enough in 20 min. As of now, time coems and I just lay down and fall asleep almost immediately.

I was getting sick. Changing yoru sleep pattern so drastically is supposed to affect your immune system for a few days. Just forget it if it doesn't change (it will pass) and if it gets worse, sleep a bit more on your core sleep.

I had headaches today, but I really just completely messed my schedule yesterday: woke up at 10, had only 1 nap, and went to my core sleep 40 min later. Now I'm paying for my sins  :tongue2:

----------


## TempleGuard

*Tuesday, 9 October 2007* _06:20_
I dont feel verry engergized today, but i had dreams this night. I cant recall them verry well, but i think i slept for most of the time.
And i realized something strange tommorow (well i realised it before 4 hours, but..). Around 2.30-3 am i feel imposibly hard to not sleep - i am sleepy as hell, and i cant even watch movies in the time before my core sleep. Kindda shity, but otherwise i think i am good.

----------


## TempleGuard

*Wednesday, 10 October 2007* _01:40_
I cant stay awake!! For the past 15 minutes I am doing everything to be be awake, but it is hard.. I am really sorry I dont have  coffeine in the house  :Sad:  . I must be awake for the next 2 hours and 20 minutes. I am not sure if i have the chance to survive it. It is hard to not fall asleep when writting this post.

----------


## TempleGuard

*Wednesday, 10 October 2007* _07:10_
I couldnt stay awake last night, so i get to bed 2 hours early. Now i am feeling tired. It is bad that i get to bed earlier, but i couldnt stay awake anymore.
Edit: I fucked it up again, 30 minutes after writing this post i slept for 15 minutes, and than for another 15..  :Sad:  Totally fucked it up.

----------


## AlternateReality

I don't have any experience, but the problem might be with your schedule.

8 hours in between the core and 1st nap.
3-4 hours between naps.
then only 5 hours from 3rd nap to core.
8 hours is kind of long for this schedule.  it might work better if you even it up (4 hours between naps, 6 hours before/after core).

What are you doing when you get tired?
It might help to plan some activities.  If your sitting/lying down watching a movie, then it will be very easy to fall asleep.
But if you do a simple task that keeps you occupied then you can stay awake longer.

----------


## TempleGuard

Around two hours before my nap i get tired. It is made this way, cuz of my life. I just need the 8 hours after the core. Yeah i was watching movies and then i got real sleepy, after that i couldnt wake myself up enough. This night i wont watch movies after 00:00. And will try to do something to prevent it. I'll defeat sleep  :tongue2:

----------


## TempleGuard

*Thursday, 11 October 2007* _09:00_
I oveslept for 1 hour and 30 minutes.. Otherwise i am good.

----------


## TempleGuard

*Friday, 12 October 2007* _08:00_
I had my naps and core yesterday pretty fine, but i feel a little bad. I dont know what it is, but i feel drained and dunno - weak. I think i get tired when doing physical work faster, but i dont even have a week doing it, so it is probably normal.

----------


## TempleGuard

*Saturday, 13 October 2007* _09:15_
I am polyphasic for a week now  :smiley:  . Today it was hard, i couldnt stay awake when i got up. But from yesterday, the naps are easier.

----------


## TempleGuard

*Sunday, 14 October 2007* _10:15_
For first time I overslept for so long. I was sleeping 6 hours this night. I was just getting to adjust, but i guess i will need another few days, cuz of this slip.

----------


## TempleGuard

*Monday, 15 October 2007* [i]07:17[/i
Nice. I feel pretty well. The core went  well, but i couldnt do my last nap, cuz i had a 6h  core yesterday..  :Sad:

----------


## TempleGuard

*Tuesday, 15 October 2007* _07:17_
I've overslept, but it was a litle, i hope it dosent even make a diffrence. Yesterday was great. Took the naps easy and i havent felt tired for the whole day.

----------


## Jeff777

Free Bump

----------


## TempleGuard

*Wednesday, 17 October 2007* _07:50_
I've been pretty well yesterday, but i couldnt fall asleep into the last nap.. Today is bad, my eyes are shit, i can barely even look at the monitor right now, and i feel little sleepy, but its strong.

----------


## Kromoh

Just to bring it up.. did you see I continued my polyphasci sleep journal? Some interesting things there. I recall dreams when I take my naps, which supposedly means my REM sleep has finnaly shifted to the beggining of sleep. This is supposed to be good.

I also get several semi-lucid moments in my dreams, apart from the greatest lucid I just had last night. This is for sure related to my new sleep schedule. Tonight I'm gonna try my first true WILD with it  :vicious:

----------


## DreamChaser

THis is looking interesting.
If you go for a 20 min nap, do you lie down and think about dreaming 10 mins early.
Otherwise you would lie down and 20 mins later be about to fall asleep, and it is time to get up.
How does that work?

----------


## TempleGuard

> THis is looking interesting.
> If you go for a 20 min nap, do you lie down and think about dreaming 10 mins early.
> Otherwise you would lie down and 20 mins later be about to fall asleep, and it is time to get up.
> How does that work?



At first you are so sleepy, that you fall asleep in minutes, and after that you just adjust and fall, at the time you are getting to sleep everyday, but yeah, i go to my bad 10 minutes before my nap, I watch TV for five, and get to sleep/sleep for 25.

----------


## TempleGuard

*Saturday, 20 October 2007* _11:50_
Yesterday was pretty fine, but i overslept again  (I know saw that my phone a.k.a. my alarm is going off when it want to, and thats why i have problems getting up some mornings) for 2 hours. I fucked it up so much lately.. ::?:  I must get on track again.

----------


## DreamChaser

I work from home so could do this.
Has it given you more Lucids or at least better control of dreams?

----------


## TempleGuard

> I work from home so could do this.
> Has it given you more Lucids or at least better control of dreams?



Today i had dreams. Better check Kromoh's thread. He is polyphasic for longer time, and has vivider dreams now. I started to remember em blurry in the last days. I had one that was so vivid (I gave water to a plant that i am growing), that in the day I didnt water it, cuz i was thinking all day that i did before, when i actually thought "what hour was, when I watered the plant" i realised that it was a dream. Probably my schedule is bad for the plant  :tongue2:  .

----------


## TempleGuard

*Sunday, 21 October 2007* _9:30_
I slept normaly, about 3 hours and 15 minutes in the night, but i slept it later - instead of 4 to 7 i was sleeping 6-9.15  :smiley:  But otherwise everything is cool.

----------


## TempleGuard

*Monday, 22 October 2007* _19:30_
I overslept this morning for an hour, but this is with no importnancy. Now, when i had my nap, i wake up after 10 minutes, and was thinking - what the fuck am i doing in my bed, what is this (my sleep was so real, that waking was more like teleporting to my bed) and that kind of stuff. I figure it out - i must be sleeping for hours or something, I am looking at my alarm - only 10 minutes. I was like no way... I thought I should share. It was so real, man.

----------


## TempleGuard

This Dreams are super real. I was looking in my dream (I dont even remember when, probably in the core one) on one firend's MySpace, and he had like 10 friends. Now i was wondering, why did he deleted the others, i enter his MySpace and i then remembered - his friends are hidden, and it comes to me - I was probably dreaming when i was watching em the last time.  ::D:  . If i start remembering em better, and start LD-ing would be super. Sooo real.

----------


## TempleGuard

*Wednesday, 24 October 2007* _7:25_
After a "few" days of oversleeping and feeling sleepy, I think I am back on track now. And I dream like hell - Just my recall totally sux. And I can manage to change the places of my nap with +/- 30 minutes.  :smiley:

----------


## Sara

Hey, how are you doing now? Still on a polyphasic sleeping schedule?
I'm interested to hear your experiences after the transition period!

----------


## TempleGuard

I am starting polyphasic again from 23th this month. The Christmas is gonna be hard  ::D:  . So this time I am gonna do some prep, like few naps the days before. Some cofein ready if I really need it, and other thigns. I even get one friend to do it, too this time. He did some sleep experiments back in the summers, so I guess I will at least have someone to talk to at night, when the other people are sleeping. I havent had the chance to sleep the last week, but today and tomorow I will (not too much I hope), and then I'll start. I may read the Potter books at some point, if they are not too much of a fairytell for me.

----------


## bro

Good call...glad you'll be getting back on it. I actually am not finding it all that hard to do..., perhaps you'll have the same bit of luck and it won't be too unpleasent. It's good that you might get a friend involved, someone to relate to about all of this.

Good luck and I hope to read of your experiences.

----------


## TempleGuard

If nobody tells me what should be the best schedule, no matter what (I will do it for 2 weeks, since I am avivable at any time and then I will change it the way I want) I will go with this:

"
03-04    SLEEPING
04-05    SLEEPING
05-06    SLEEPING
6-11.30  AWAKE
11.30-11.50  SLEEPING
11.50-16.20 AWAKE
16.20-16.40 SLEEPING
16.40-21.20 AWAKE
21-21.20   SLEEPING
21.20-03 AWAKE
"

----------


## Sara

Looks almost like my schedule, except I have a shorter phase of being awake at the end of the day. 

Will you only been doing this schedule for 2 weeks? Or do you take 2 weeks to adapt and then continue on it in your regular life?
I think it's a very good idea to have a friend joining you, to keep motivated  :smiley:

----------


## TempleGuard

2 weeks to adapt to it this way, and then I will change it, (make the first nap from 11.30 to 15.30) but keep on polyphasic. There isn't much profit if I am doing it only for 2 weeks  :smiley: 
P.S. Already did my first core.

----------


## TempleGuard

I am polyphasic for 3 days now. Its nearly perfect. I get a bit tired at some points ( I dont think I even had something like that today). And all of the 3 days I feel almost as monophasic. Even after the first core I was pretty fine. I guess I adapt so fast (in the minute I started), cuz I've done it before. And I thought I would need 2 weeks  ::D:  . Well, at least 27th will be a test. I've got this party I have to go, and no way I am going to be sober. And I will try polyphasic + weed at the New Year eve.

----------


## WaterSquirrel

Any news?

----------


## pippo90

Im thinking about starting this schedule, i wanted to do Uberman but its too hard especially if you have to go places for long periods of times and you have to be awake

so ya I'm gonna try this Everyman cycle

I know the naps have to be equa-distant from eachother, but say all your naps are 7 hours from each other, do they have to be 7 hours from your core sleep?

see my problem is, i have to go to school from 7 to 12:30, then i have a class from 11-2 on saturdays, and a class from 6-9 on tuesdays, and my thursdays are really screwed up, i have school from 7-12:30 then drums from 4-4:30 and club from 7-8:30. And i have work on weekends... and actually soon I will have work on weekdays for 4 hours a day.... ahhhh...So im trying to find a schedule that would work for me....


do you guys think that 4.5 hours and 2 naps would work? anyone have any bright ideas that i might be able to work around?

----------


## Gregtron

Just my two cents, but i heard it takes 10 full days of a particular pattern for your circadian rhythm to adjust, or for you to get used to a sleep pattern.  

I just found this forum and this idea of new sleeping patterns and i'm confused as to the reason.  Are you trying to get better dream recall?  Why not just keep a dream journal  :smiley:   I sleep 8 hours a night in one shot and remember sometimes 6 or 7 dreams a night.  Only because I write them down and sometimes wake myself after 6 hours to write.

Let me know what this is all about, i'm curious.  :smiley:

----------


## TempleGuard

Its mostly for saving time. You sleep 8 hours a night, but with sleep schedules you can sleep 4 hours for years or even 2 hours (with uberman) a day. Every day.

----------


## Gregtron

mmm I see.  It certainly sounds appealing but won't that just result in the subject being tired everyday?  It really must depend on the person in question.  

For instance I have a friend who is prefectly restead after 5 hours of normal sleep every day while I've always needed more.

----------


## TempleGuard

> mmm I see.  It certainly sounds appealing but won't that just result in the subject being tired everyday?  It really must depend on the person in question.  
> 
> For instance I have a friend who is prefectly restead after 5 hours of normal sleep every day while I've always needed more.



It dosent result like that. You are tired the first month, but after that it goes natural and normal to you. It is not depending on the person (or if it is, its really rare). Its kind of uncomfortable, cuz you need to sleep at the exact moments (in everyman not that exactly, but in one-hour range) you slept every day before that, so it can mess your plans.

----------


## StephenT

How is your polyphasic going?

I just read the first post and noticed that my new Everyman schedule is exactly the same as yours!  I'm guessing that you're modeling it around your school or work also?

----------

